

CraftStudio, year one (real-time cooperative game-making) - elisee
http://sparklinlabs.com/2012/09/craftstudio-year-one/

======
ElliotMingee
Wow, pretty impressive stuff so far. Congratulations on all of your progress
so far (assuming the poster is also the author); I'd love to see a blog post
describing some of the more technical aspects of the project.

~~~
elisee
Thanks! Yeah there's plenty of stuff to talk about, I should probably spend
more time writing. Some quick info in the meantime:

CraftStudio is built in C# with XNA, which is primarly a game framework but
worked very well for CraftStudio. I built my own UI library on top of it (open
source, <http://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/nuclearwinter>).

Networking is done through Lidgren.Network which is an amazing UDP-based
library (<https://code.google.com/p/lidgren-network-gen3/>). CraftStudio
simply couldn't have happen without it.

I built my own Operational Transform library (for collaborative text editing à
la Google Docs). It's pretty barebone but works well enough for my purpose. I
open sourced it: <https://bitbucket.org/sparklinlabs/nuclearot>

I've been working on the Mac and Linux port with MonoGame's develop3d branch
(<http://monogame.codeplex.com/> \- it's a reimplementation of XNA for Mono,
using OpenTK). There's still a bunch of bad bugs to fix before release but it
runs. What the MonoGame guys accomplished is really impressive.

------
McMarius11
keep up the great work Elisée!!!! :)

~~~
elisee
Thank you! :)

